# Ti si vede il volto



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti, 
ho un dubbio sulla frase seguente: ti si vede il volto. Io potrei riscrevere questa frase come si vede il volto tuo? Se la scrivo così cambio la grammatica o la faccio diventare un po' brutta?


----------



## ohbice

Un po' brutta. E cambia anche leggermente il senso della frase.
Servirebbe anche un po' di contesto, per capire meglio.
"Ti si vede il volto": "Se sollevi un po' la testa ti si vede il volto" (il tuo volto è visibile)
"Si vede il volto tuo": "Si vede il volto tuo, non si vede il suo" (l'enfasi è su _tuo_)
Ciao.
p


----------



## Nino83

GabrielH said:


> si vede il volto tuo?



In italiano, la costruzione normale, non marcata, è "il tuo volto" (l'aggettivo possessivo precede il nome).
Dal punto di vista stilistico e del significato dipende dal contesto (come dice ohbice).

Cross-posted con ohbice


----------



## GabrielH

Grazie, Nino83 ed ohbice!


----------



## quasi.stellar

L'espressione "_si vede il volto tuo_" non è scorretta e non è per niente brutta 
È solo molto molto poetica ... 
Verrebbe da inserirla in un endecasillabo e quindi in un sonetto.
Se vuoi usarla in poesia è decisamente bella ...
... un filino trecentesca se vogliamo, ma va benissimo sempre, dipende da come è collocata


----------



## ohbice

Fa schifo, ed è forse un tantino meno schifosa in contesti poetici. Anche per questo chiedevo maggiori informazioni sul contesto 
Ps: mia modestissima opinione, naturalmente.


----------



## quasi.stellar

"Si vede il volto tuo di tra le rose
mentre leggiadra ti avvicini al cielo
ti raggiungo dimentico di cose
che volentieri ascondo con un velo"

Certo è molto classicheggiante, ma se ti piace Dante, o Foscolo, o Montale, se ti piace la forma poetica, non può non sembrarti bello 

PS
Prosegui tu? Eh? Prosegui? Eh? Eh? Eh?


----------



## GabrielH

Non potrei immaginare che quella maniera che pensavo che fosse sbagliata sarebbe trecentesca. Allora in portoghese la diciamo alla trecentesca .
Grazie in ogni caso!


----------



## ohbice

No, sbagliata no. Brutta 



quasi.stellar said:


> Prosegui tu? Eh? Prosegui? Eh? Eh? Eh?


"...di che colore sono gli occhi tuoi..." (F. Battisti, "La canzone del sole", 1971 - _Numero Uno _ed.)


----------



## Nino83

Ragazzi, diversa posizione dell'aggettivo determina un significato leggermente differente, in italiano standard.



> la posizione non marcata (cioè quella ‘preferita’ e pertanto più frequente) degli aggettivi possessivi è alla sinistra del nome (e di eventuali altri aggettivi)





> Tuttavia, in molti casi essi possono apparire anche dopo il nome, sebbene tale posizione sia stilisticamente marcata
> in italiano standard tale posizione è associata per lo più a un uso enfatico (spesso correlato a un’interpretazione contrastiva; ➔ focalizzazioni) del possessivo stesso: ad es., la posposizione di _tuoi_ in (33) indica che il sintagma _gli amici tuoi_ deve (o, almeno, può) essere interpretato in opposizione a «gli amici di qualcun altro»; analogamente, _i parenti miei_ in (35) è da intendersi in contrasto con «i parenti di qualcun altro».





> Come osservato in Serianni (1988: 231), la posposizione dell’aggettivo possessivo è normale, in ogni circostanza, nell’italiano regionale del Centro-Sud (a eccezione della Sicilia).




non marcata: "i miei amici", "il tuo volto".
marcata:"gli amici *tuoi*" (non i miei, non i suoi), "il volto *tuo*" (non il mio, non il suo)
italiano (non standard) regionale alto-meridionale (Campania, Abruzzo, Molise, Puglia, Basilicata, Calabria settentrionale), non marcata: "gli amici miei", "il volto tuo"

Quindi, non bisogna tornare al trecento! 

possessivi, aggettivi e pronomi


----------



## quasi.stellar

GabrielH said:


> Non potrei immaginare che quella maniera che pensavo che fosse sbagliata sarebbe trecentesca. Allora in portoghese la diciamo alla trecentesca .
> Grazie in ogni caso!


Come bene spiega Nino, non è sbagliata e non è neanche trecentesca 

Adesso (purtroppo) ci stiamo tutti abituando a seguire pedissequamente l'inglese, che in questo caso antepone l'aggettivo sempre, ma la forma con l'aggettivo posposto esiste e non è neanche così stramba o così brutta 
E per il portoghese, a ognuno la lingua sua


----------



## francisgranada

Ragazzi, ho l'impressione che nonostante la formulazione della domanda, la sostanza è la differenza tra l'uso del pronome _ti_ (dativo) e _tuo _(possessivo) e non tanto la posizione di _tuo_. Ma forse mi sbaglio ...


----------



## quasi.stellar

Mah ... non mi pare che Gabriel abbia corretto la direzione delle risposte ...
e secondo me in ogni caso la domanda sarebbe stata posta in modo differente:
1- ti si vede il volto
2- si vede il tuo volto
3- si vede il volto tuo
La richiesta, dici, era sulla conversione tra le frasi 1 e 3 e tutti abbiamo risposto come se si trattasse della differenza tra 2 e 3?
A orecchio secondo me no, però potrei sbagliare.
Non saprei, a questo punto forse solo Gabriel può chiarirci cosa voleva realmente sapere ...


----------



## francisgranada

quasi.stellar said:


> ... Non saprei, a questo punto forse solo Gabriel può chiarirci cosa voleva realmente sapere ...


Hai ragione, comunque è questa la mia impressione. Ma posso sbaglirmi, ovvviamente, quindi aspettiamo la sua reazione ...


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, Francis.
Gabriel ha fatto una domanda simile nel thread "mi cresceva la barba". 
Può darsi che anche in questo caso fosse interessato all'uso del pronome dativo al posto dell'aggettivo possessivo. 
Aspettiamo una conferma da parte sua.


----------



## GabrielH

quasi.stellar said:


> 1- ti si vede il volto
> 2- si vede il tuo volto
> 3- si vede il volto tuo
> La richiesta, dici, era sulla conversione tra le frasi 1 e 3 e tutti abbiamo risposto come se si trattasse della differenza tra 2 e 3?


Volevo sapere la differenza tra 1 e 3, comunque tutto quello che voi avete postato è molto costruttivo. Vi ringrazio di nuovo


----------

